# Wish me luck... I need it :P



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey all, I am gonna take the ACT test tomorrow... I am so nervous.
Anyway, wish me luck! or wish it would be a snowday lol
I will be on here this Saturday afternoon and some time during Sunday, when I am free.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Good luck on the ACT...yea we are right in the middle of mid terms


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Good luck, you should watch the movie "the perfect score" sometime, its good movie regarding these tests.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Good luck max!! Don't forget to eat your peanut butter :lol:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

peanut butter? I thought fish was a brain food. They do swim in schools.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Done
I am satisfied with math and English... reading and science were so so though. I don't take science in school so...
Writing is fine, not one of my best essays though. 
Thanks


----------

